# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Тула тоже здесь! Есть кто то из Тулы?

## Actress

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна))) Занимаюсь проведением торжеств три года, несмотря на довольно таки юный возраст. Очень хочется узнать, обитают ли здесь мои земляки - туляки))) Хочется познакомиться и общаться!

----------


## biryukovaantonina

Зато соседи рядом!!!Липецк с вами!!!Большущий привет Туле!Здравствуй Татьяна! Меня зовут Антонина. В этом занятии так же три года.Очень нравиться общаться с коллегами "по цеху", обмениваться опытом.

----------


## valentina057

Я тоже по соседству)))) Из Орла)))  будем знакомы)

----------

